# Mizuno MPT-11 Black Nickel Wedge



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been a 4 wedge man for some time now but I've always felt "light" at the top of the bag. My short game has always been decent so I decided to try a 47, 52,58 configuration for a while. Well after today I think I'll be keeping it!
Having the Pitching wedge from my set (MP58's) coming in with 47 degrees and also having a Cleveland CG15 DSG 58 degree lobber that I love, I plumped for the club in the title with 52 degrees loft and 7 bounce.

Firstly, the Black Nickel finish is stunning. It makes the Black Satin of the MPT-10 look like someone's dipped it in a coal bunker! The finish of the MPT-11 is very similar to the Black Nickel of the original MPT wedge from a few years back and shouldn't wear for a long time. 
Apparently forged from the same steel Mizuno use for their irons, the feel is great off the face. This club conforms to the new groove rule and doesn't put silly spin on the ball making it easier for me to control it. A Dynamic Gold shaft and M-21 grip finish it off nicely.
There is a small sole grind that helps the leading edge stay close to the ground - should be ok off tightish lies as well as normal fairways too.
I only used it 3 times today. First was a chip'n'run across a green, left it a little short but I've been doing that all year. Second was a full shot in from 105 yards. The ProV1-x stopped 2 feet from the pitchmark. Lastly was a shot from 65 yards out. Into the wind, it would have been too far for the LW. Previously I may have hit a fullish 54 SW but it wasn't in the bag. I would have to concoct a shot. A 3/4 swing and a good connection, the ball stopped dead 8 feet from the hole.
This is a great wedge. So good that a 58 version may dislodge the CG15 from the bag.
And it looks sooooo good!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad your impressed with the new finish, that was the only let down on the mpt10's


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have the 52 and 56 (my MP-57 PW is 47 degrees also) as I have a 60* Nike Lob also.

They are both stunning clubs. Best purchase I've made since I started playing again last year.

I have the "normal" satin finish ones, and they look great. Can't wait to use them in the spring/summer, when the greens aren't iced over and I can use a proper ball.


----------



## Wiggy (Apr 6, 2011)

I have these in 52 & 58, along with my 45 degree MX-300 PW.  The black nickel finish is very nice.  Gives me a nice 6/7 degree spacing which is more than ample.


----------

